# January And MYTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevrolet sold 357 Cruze Diesels last month for a model year to date total of 3,352. 

Of all diesel 'cars' on the market, the Cruze Diesel remained at sixth place for January sales. 

http://www.hybridcars.com/january-2014-dashboard/


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't say I'm surprised. January was a horrible month weather wise for car sales, especially small cars. I don't think we can read into it much more than that at this point.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It saw less of a decrease than the VW sedans. I suppose that's something.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> It saw less of a decrease than the VW sedans. I suppose that's something.


VW and nearly every other brand on the list. Of the diesels, the only one that might be considered in a similar class as the Cruze that suffered a smaller drop on a percentage basis was the Golf. Every other car was down significantly vs. Dec. Even the hybrids were down for similar percentage drops. The electric cars fared terrible for Jan.

Again, in my opinion, this just goes to show the drop has more to do with the time of year and the weather than anything else.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

According to this, BMW sold nearly 3/4 of one X5 in December. For the price of a BMW, I'd expect a full car.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess I added one to the count for January. I'm pleased so far. It beats the Toyota Corolla I had before this one. I hope the mileage improves. I've filled up once averaging 38mpg. It's not going to pay off with diesel 20% higher. But it's a much nicer ride for sure.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Andy said:


> I guess I added one to the count for January. I'm pleased so far. It beats the Toyota Corolla I had before this one. I hope the mileage improves. I've filled up once averaging 38mpg. It's not going to pay off with diesel 20% higher. But it's a much nicer ride for sure.


Good show Andy!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Andy said:


> I guess I added one to the count for January. I'm pleased so far. It beats the Toyota Corolla I had before this one. I hope the mileage improves. I've filled up once averaging 38mpg. It's not going to pay off with diesel 20% higher. But it's a much nicer ride for sure.


You will see much better numbers when it warms up a bit


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

36-38 is about my average at this moment. During the warmer months it was easy to get well over 40 around town. Don't worry...it will get better!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Andy said:


> I guess I added one to the count for January. I'm pleased so far. It beats the Toyota Corolla I had before this one. I hope the mileage improves. I've filled up once averaging 38mpg. It's not going to pay off with diesel 20% higher. But it's a much nicer ride for sure.


Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Andy said:


> I guess I added one to the count for January. I'm pleased so far. It beats the Toyota Corolla I had before this one. I hope the mileage improves. I've filled up once averaging 38mpg. It's not going to pay off with diesel 20% higher. But it's a much nicer ride for sure.


Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum!

I'm not sure where you're from, but if you're anywhere in the colder parts, that kind of mileage is to be expected, especially on an unbroken-in engine. My first tank on my diesel bought in mid-November before the weather got cold was over 47 mpg. Then the weather turned bad and has been bad ever since. Despite that, I'm still averaging about 39 mpg with probably 80/20 hwy/city with snow/ice and temps that have hardly been above single digits for two months. When the weather turns warm and winter fuel is done for the year, I fully expect a 10-15% or more increase in my mileage.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello thanks for the welcome. I live in northeast Texas. I don't know if the fuel is changed during the winter here, since is usually a pretty mild winter. This year has been a little colder than usual, dang the global warming.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

FWIW the fleet average according to Fuelly is 39.4 mpg. That's 45 diesels tracked over almost 250,000 miles. Pretty impressive given the EPA combined rating of 33 mpg. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

